
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell (2018)? - duked
A thread similar to this gets posted every now and then. I think it&#x27;s time for an updated 2018 version.<p>If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.<p>I&#x27;m personally interested in anything security related (SaaS preferred).
======
virken
I built this visual designer - the POC has a very targeted focus - but it can
work with other image libraries to extend into many verticals.
[http://www.widgetlabs.us](http://www.widgetlabs.us) \- or contact ken at
widgetlabs dot us

~~~
oblib
That's nice!

"Mother Earth" has a "Veggie Garden Planner" that uses images in a similar way
to lay out a garden, but yours is a much cleaner looking app with much better
graphics (their's are simple colored sketches).

------
oblib
I'd consider selling, or a partner to help build a user base for, my CherryPC
Business apps ([https://cherrypc.com](https://cherrypc.com)).

------
djloche
diamondpriceinfo.com - right now it's a consumer facing site, but the core
value would be the pricing model and domain with the idea has been to turn
this into a nice lifestyle business type SaaS for small shops that are
under/over pricing their diamonds, but I haven't had time yet.

------
prashantgaur
I have written a platform to find good lawyers or advocates in your area for
all your legal needs also provides law college information, legal news, and
resources. This is written in Python ( Django Framework).

~~~
max937
Could you please contact me by going to my profile page?

~~~
prashantgaur
Please check your email. Sent from 91prashantgaur@gmail.com

